# 3 more unknown plants



## cory30 (Apr 22, 2012)

I got my other one answered so figured i'd try the 3 other extra plants I was sent that was labeled assorted. I really love the fact that they send so many extra plants every time you order, but I just wish they would label them like they do for the plants that you do order.





















The top pic the plant i'm asking about is the green, not the red dwarf aquarium lily. The second pic, the leaves are a purple color on the under side of the leaf and the top is green. Thanks for any help.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Firs one is some type of amazon sword hard to tell what kind. Second one Im not sure. Third one is Hydrotriche hottoniiflora


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The Amazon sword in the 1st pic is something of the Echinodorus grisebachii group. This group (actually one polymorphic species, E. grisebachii) includes the plants that are traditionally known as E. bleheri, E. amazonicus and E. parviflorus.
http://www.theplantlist.org/tpl/record/kew-305266

[edit] 2nd pic: hard to tell, but looks to me like a Hemigraphis species - not suitable for tanks, will die underwater.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

2nd one is indeed a _Hemigraphis_ - not a true aquatic. You may want to take it back to the store... or stick it in a terrarium or something.


----------

